# Does your brain give you your sense of self?



## CoffeeGirl9 (Oct 4, 2009)

So if we have a brain, that means we always have hope? Our brains are doing this to us?

My brain has totally shut down. Body feels so weird but it feels like there is nothing there. This if probably one the worst panic attacks I have ever had. A

I can't concentrate and i feel completely. Where my head is it feels like it is just air. It's like I don't exist at all.

I haven't slept in a long time. My won't do it and i just get so frightened by these symptoms. I have totally disconnected.


----------



## Whatami22 (Apr 28, 2018)

I would love to sleep for a long time and to wake up with no memory of this awful awful thing. I would prefer to be depressed and feel overwhelmingly sad than this nothingness


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

This is how i feel.... I feel dead.. Like realy. I cant sleep because my mind keeps me wake. If i sleep i wake up feeling so bad. Every single day. Same thing. I cant crasp anything. Im just floating here
Many times thinking suicide. Especially in mornings. I watch myself in the mirror and see a monster. Something what im not. Thoughts only keep me alive. Only thinking that everything dies and ends. Nothing lasts forever. Those help me survive. And to think that this is all i have right now.. What i gonna do about it. I can choose something. Even when i dont feel anything and feel bad i can still do things. If i knew what it is to die and if i was sure i will be fine. I probably would do suicide. Anyway i think i gonna die very soon.this just simply cannot last like this long.
Im not having what i want.. Yes its for sure. But it doesent help to complain it. I can only do that much what i have right now.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

This is hell on earth impossible to live like this only left with survival mode it never stops i wonder whats next ?


----------

